# Bet Better Team is live on Telegram



## betales (Aug 19, 2019)

ACCESS IT FOR FREE AT https://t.me/RoyalMillionaire
Hello Everyone from now on the group will be maintained by ️ BBT ️.
Bet Better Team is compose by 4 tipsters with more than 5 years experience each, our main goal is to keep everyone always on the green.

Each of us has different skills in finding the better tips in the market.

We welcome all the tipsters to a new era of betting.

We have an algorithm running to help us succeed and paired up with our experience we are constantly on the green. 

This Free group will receive 2-4 free tips a day.
The VIP group will receive 3-6 tips a day.
There will be a third group for Dutching but we are currently planning it.

Be aware that we are limiting the VIP group so we don't mess with the odds.

I opened a Discord server for those who want to chat/share about experiences or have questions, or just want to cheer for the tips!








						Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities
					

Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text.  Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




					discord.gg
				




The starting point will be a maximum of 150 users on the VIP and if you want to join the VIP send a message to @betales 
We will have profit guaranteed or next month will be Free of Charge

We wish you all the best and good betting for everyone.
Have a green day!


----------

